
The Truth about Boys: They read less and skip pages - boneheadmed
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/oct/22/the-truth-about-boys-and-books-they-read-less-and-skip-pages
======
chinese_dan
"A lot of people will argue that boys are much less likely to read story books
– fiction – than girls and that’s one reason why girls are better than boys."

This article is glistening with sexism.

“There is a need to feed back to boys what is going on here. Boys may be
assuming, ‘Oh, I like to read nonfiction. Oh, I like to read magazines. Oh, I
like websites or the instructions to video games’. But this study shows that
they aren’t any better at that than they are at reading fiction.”

More and more sexism, I see. What boys are assuming this?

This article sheds some light on the subject:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/09/why-
gir...](http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2014/09/why-girls-get-
better-grades-than-boys-do/380318/)

These days, school revolves around the strengths of girls, not boys. We have
higher reading levels with girls and hiring college graduation rates.

[https://www.manhattan-institute.org/html/leaving-boys-
behind...](https://www.manhattan-institute.org/html/leaving-boys-behind-
public-high-school-graduation-rates-5829.html)

Nobody cares, which tells me many of these movements aren't about equality,
but about petty retribution and a power grab for small, authoritarian groups.

------
dudul
Great, so are we gonna put together special programs to help boys? Are we
gonna start boy-only reading groups? Is the White House gonna get involved to
close this gap? Are we gonna start ridiculous twitter hashtags?

I'm not holding my breath...

